# Eclipse: Visual Editor verwenden



## Guest (10. Jul 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine simple Frage:
Was muss ich machen, um mit einer neuen Klasse im Visual Editor eine GUI zusammen klicken zu können? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich den Editor über eine schon fertige GUI ohne Probleme starten konnte und links auch die Komponentenauswahl hatte und alles. Nur als ich eine neue Klasse in mein Projekt eingefügt habe, startete nicht mehr der Editor mit Komponentenauswahl und allem drum und dran :-( Was mache ich falsch?

Beide Klassen erben von JFrame.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und schönes Wochenende noch,
Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (10. Jul 2004)

http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-ecvisual/


----------



## hirschniesel (10. Jul 2004)

werde mir das nachher mal in ruhe durchlesen.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## hannes68 (13. Jul 2004)

ich habe die datei runtergeladen und in eclipse entpackt doch ich kann das nicht aufrufen 
eclipse 3.0 M9
eclipse 3.0 M8
eclipse 2.2

es geht nicht was mache ich falsch


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (13. Jul 2004)

hannes68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe die datei runtergeladen und in eclipse entpackt doch ich kann das nicht aufrufen
> eclipse 3.0 M9
> eclipse 3.0 M8
> eclipse 2.2
> ...


Gehts vielleicht ein wenig konkreter?

Welche Datei hast Du heruntergeladen und entpackt?

Was bedeutet "es geht nicht"?


----------



## hannes68 (13. Jul 2004)

ich habe die dateien 
Eclipse build eclipse-SDK-3.0: (build page) (download win32 zip) 
EMF build R200406280827: (build page) (download zip) 
GEF Build 3.0: (build page) (download zip) 
von http://www.eclipse.org/vep/ runtergeladen aber wenn ich eclipse öffne dan steht nirgends von visual editor auch nicht wie hier http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-ecvisual/


----------



## zd (14. Jul 2004)

bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber vielleicht musst du noch einstellen, dass die entsprechenden buttons / menüeinträge angezeigt werden?
such mal in den options, irgendwo müßtest du z.b. auswählen können, das unter "New..." der Punkt "Visual Editor JFrame" oder so ähnlich angezeigt wird.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Jul 2004)

hannes68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe die dateien
> Eclipse build eclipse-SDK-3.0: (build page) (download win32 zip)
> EMF build R200406280827: (build page) (download zip)
> GEF Build 3.0: (build page) (download zip)
> von http://www.eclipse.org/vep/ runtergeladen aber wenn ich eclipse öffne dan steht nirgends von visual editor auch nicht wie hier http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-ecvisual/


Kann es sein, daß Du den den Visual Editor selbst vergessen hast!?


----------



## hirschniesel (15. Jul 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir gerade mal den vorgeschlagenen Link (http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-ecvisual/) angeschaut. Dort wird die Visual Editor Version 0.5 vorgestellt. Ich arbeite momentan allerdings mit der 1.0 Version für Eclipse 3.0. In der 0.5-Version wird von einer Visual-Class gesprochen, die ich anklicken soll, wenn ich eine neue Klasse im Visual Editor designen will. Dieses Mneüpunkt finde ich leider nicht bei mir... Wie kann ich ihn freischalten, bzw. wie kann ich unter Eclipse 3.0 mit VE arbeiten??

Gruß und vielen Dank für eure Antworten,
Andreas[/quote]


----------



## Guest (15. Jul 2004)

```
After installing Visual Editor, you'll find a few new features the next time you create a new Java project. Suppose you've created a project called VEPExample. If you right-click the project name in the Package Explorer and select New from the context menu, you'll see a new option for creating a Visual Class. Clicking this option will bring up a familiar dialog box with a new name, "Create a new Java Class using the Visual Editor."
```

Das funktioniert so auch beim VE 1.0 unter Eclipse 3.0.
Also du kannst z.B. File -> New -> Visual Class machen.

Wenn du da nichts entsprechendes stehen hast, ist bei der Installation von VE was schiefgegangen. 
Zur Bedienung: In dem von dir angegebenen Link steht ja schon einiges drin.
Ansonsten hät ich noch das hier von Websphere.
http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/websphere/techjournal/0210_winchester/winchester.html


----------

